# Importing a Car from the US to Dubai



## john0869 (Apr 9, 2009)

Does anyone have first hand experience importing a US car into Dubai for personal use? I am looking for answers to the following questions:

1. What taxes/duties do you need to pay to bring a car into Dubai?
2. I have heard of "GCC spec's". Does a car need to be upgraded to GCC spec's before it can be registered and plated in Dubai?
3. How much does it cost to upgrade a car to GCC spec's
4. Any limits on the age of a car that can be imported into Dubai?
5. What is involved in getting an imported car registered and plated in Dubai?
6. Does anyone know of a company that can be hired to assist in the above tasks?


----------



## mojoboy7 (Feb 1, 2009)

john0869 said:


> Does anyone have first hand experience importing a US car into Dubai for personal use? I am looking for answers to the following questions:
> 
> 1. What taxes/duties do you need to pay to bring a car into Dubai?
> 2. I have heard of "GCC spec's". Does a car need to be upgraded to GCC spec's before it can be registered and plated in Dubai?
> ...


Hi John. it is very taxing on your part to do that. I suggest you buy or rent a car here in UAE. rental is only 1500 to 2000 dh per month.


----------

